# Aussie Tarantula



## AustHerps (Apr 13, 2008)

G'Day Guys,

Few photos of our tarantula  in a new enclosure

_Selenocosmia stirlingi_

















Anyone else care to share tarantula photos? Or any other creepy crawlies for that matter!?

Cheers,
Aaron.


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 13, 2008)

and does she have a name ????????????? OMG ...A/H i can see why ishy isnt impressed if you wanna hear a deathly scream followed by someone wetting their pants thats the spider that would do it to me RBB (i am a big girls blouse when it comes to spiders .........give me eb's anyday)


----------



## hornet (Apr 13, 2008)

I couple of things, the name Selencosmia stirlingi is out dated, its now Selenotholus stirlingi. Also that not a stirlingi, looks like a Phlogius crasspies or sarina, they get huge and very easy to keep. I'm going to be taking some more pics of my scorps and probably t's today so will post pics.


----------



## AustHerps (Apr 13, 2008)

Heya Hornet,

The spider names are too hard to keep up with for me! They change far too often. I don't think it's crassipes - I've kept several of them before and this one is quite different in it's mannerisms.

Look forward to the pics 

Cheers,
Aaron.


----------



## hornet (Apr 13, 2008)

yea, its definatly not a selenotholus tho, a phlogius of some type. I'm building my Lychas sp setup today so will post some step by step pics aswell


----------



## mysnakesau (Apr 13, 2008)

Eeewww Yuck! Sorry, I am sure he's beautiful but looking at spiders like that makes me shudder. I couldn't even walk through the spider section at Sydney Wildlife World.


----------



## Minka (Apr 13, 2008)

Heres one of my babies


----------



## hornet (Apr 13, 2008)

very nice, what is she minka?


----------



## Minka (Apr 13, 2008)

Selenotholus Stirlingi Hornet, North QLD locale


----------



## hornet (Apr 13, 2008)

yet again doesnt look like a stirlingi, dorsal shot and i can give you a better idea.


----------



## hornet (Apr 13, 2008)

this is what S. stirlingi look like. They are very hard to get hold of, i have 1 but still cant find more.


----------



## Minka (Apr 13, 2008)

lol i began thinking the same thing, but the breeder knows his arach's so you kinda take there word for it 

But i will take some pics of her today for you hornet.


----------



## hornet (Apr 13, 2008)

Who did you buy it off?


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Apr 13, 2008)

Can someone put a photo of a shed leg up, i would love to see it.


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 13, 2008)

OMG you guys are freaking me out with those pics!!!!!!RBB


----------



## snakes01 (Apr 13, 2008)

this is kind of enbarresing as a guy but YUK YUK YUK YUK YUK YUK YUK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i hate spiders they just freak me out lol


----------



## wardy (Apr 13, 2008)

here is a pic of my lil fella his name is elmo coz he is so friendly and cuddly


----------



## bylo (Apr 14, 2008)

This is defiantly not a _Selenocosmia stirlingi;__ to me it looks like a _Stents bird eater or even a Phlogius sp. "rubiseta".

If you have a look at my web site I have pictures of all the available species on the market which you may id it from.

Also if you go to the Australian invertebrate forum we have an Id section which some of the expert Tarantula keepers can id your spider for you Australian invertebrate forum link 
www.thegreenscorpion.com.au/forum/


----------



## diamondpython (May 3, 2008)

Creepy....

I have a mate whois looking at getting a tarantula. He used to keep them years ago. He is a spider freak. Eeeeekkkkk

Does anyone know where I can get one from in Melbourne (Hoppers Crossing area)

Cheers


----------



## alex_c (May 3, 2008)

diamondpython said:


> Creepy....
> 
> I have a mate whois looking at getting a tarantula. He used to keep them years ago. He is a spider freak. Eeeeekkkkk
> 
> ...


 just order one from bylo much cheaper and better range and quality.


----------

